# First time puppy owner



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

In a few weeks time I am getting a couple of puppies, they will be 8 weeks and I want to make sure I am as prepared as possible.

Any tips? do and donts?

Thanks

Emma


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry, but the only "don't" that leaps to mind on reading your post is "Don't get two puppies"!

Seriously - even a very experienced owner would hesitate to get two puppies at once. One is a handful, especially for a novice; two could be hellish. They will bond with each other rather than you unless you make sure that they spend at LEAST as much time individually with you as they do with each other. Keeping the required eye on two puppies during the housetraining phase will be a challenge; some people struggle with one.

Most people in the know would put off getting another puppy until their first dog was at LEAST 18 months old and had basic training well established.

I'm assuming your puppies are litter mates and I'm surprised that any decent breeder would let two such puppies go to the same home, much less an inexperienced home.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

*Do* get The Perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey.

*Don't* get two puppies. Its just a disaster waiting to happen.

What breed are you getting?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

All of the above. Two puppies are much more than twice the work of one


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree, don't get two! 
and read this: Before You Get Your Puppy | Dog Star Daily


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Apart from not getting two puppies, 

DON'T

punish your puppy if it toilets inside the house, it's your job to watch the puppy and look out for signals that it needs to toilet and it's your job to get it outside in the garden or on a puppy pad/newspaper (if you live in a flat) before it toilets in the house

use harsh training methods, such as alpha rolling, hitting, shock collars etc

go to the puppy at night when it cries unless it is asking to go to the toilet

talk or interact with the puppy at night when you take it to the toilet


DO

praise your puppy well when it does toilet in the right place

start training early, such as getting the puppy used to a collar and lead, simple heelwork, sit, down, recall, stay etc.

use positive training methods, such as praise, clickers, treating, toys

let it sleep in its own bed or crate, you are creating a rod for your own back if you let it sleep in your bed


Finally, make sure you have chosen a good breeder. The fact that this breeder has let two puppies go to a first time dog owner says to me this is not a good breeder. Look for a breeder that KC registers their puppies and has health tested parents. You should be able to see the mother, don't worry if you don't see the father because good breeders will usually breed their bitch to an outside stud. Breeders that have both parents are usually avoided but good breeders may have a good stud and a good bitch, so don't rule them out completely on this fact.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

all the above!!!

2 puppies is a no no - someone i know has 2 and they were a nightmare"!! they have settle down a lot now but still... its not a good idea!

what breed you getting?


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Who on earth would sell 2 puppies together? I agree,not a good idea at all:nonod:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

pickle said:


> Who on earth would sell 2 puppies together? I agree,not a good idea at all:nonod:


My friend got 2 pups from a back yard breeder, she says it's one of her biggest regrets.

She went with the intention of picking one, couldn't decided between a little boy or a little girl that had caught her eye so the woman suggested she took both!! Madness.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Can I just say to the OP - we really aren't trying to pour cold water on things, honestly. I imagine you're all excited about your new arrivals and I'd hate to think we're spoiling it. A huge well done for coming on here and asking for advice! So many people jump into getting a puppy without researching things first and you're doing the right thing and showing the right attitude by doing your homework 

But honestly, two pups at once really isn't the best thing, for even an experienced owner. I'd strongly suggest you have a re-think and if you're still set on having two dogs, maybe leave a couple of years between them. I really think you'd be glad you did. Puppies are SUCH hard work (or they can be) that I think if you get just one, you'd be able to enjoy the "baby" stage far more, get your basic training established and then if/when you feel you want another you'll have all that experience to draw on and you'd probably find there will be things you'd do better/differently than with the first 


ETA - I'd call myself reasonably experienced but when I got my last puppy after a sizeable gap since I had my last dog, I was staggered at how much hard work they are. More than I remembered!! Admittedly I had the chewer from hell and she took a loooong time to housetrain, but still I think that if I'd had two at once, even fairly "easy" pups, I'd have ended up in the loony bin LOL!!


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

When I got my chi's - I got 2 - a brother and sister- although there was a months gap between getting them so that might have made a difference
I got the girl first, then a month later was offered the boy (long story)
It worked out for me and 2years on it is still working

incidently thou I think I should also add that they weren't my first dogs and they are small dogs too


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

hi, thank you for everyone who has responded, worried now re the 2 pups, they are from 2 different litters, 1 is a jack russell and the other is a heinz 57, dad is a collie cross jack russell and the mum is a westie x jack russell.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

ESAB said:


> hi, thank you for everyone who has responded, worried now re the 2 pups, they are from 2 different litters, 1 is a jack russell and the other is a heinz 57, dad is a collie cross jack russell and the mum is a westie x jack russell.


i would personally pick only one puppy, it will be much better in the long run.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

ESAB said:


> hi, thank you for everyone who has responded, worried now re the 2 pups, they are from 2 different litters, 1 is a jack russell and the other is a heinz 57, dad is a collie cross jack russell and the mum is a westie x jack russell.


I hope we haven't all put a dampner on things. Having a puppy is still the most fun ever!

Are they from the same place?


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

well it definately has got me worried, but I appreciate good honest advice :smile5:

they are from 2 different places, but I have put a deposit down on them both :crying:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

ESAB said:


> well it definately has got me worried, but I appreciate good honest advice :smile5:
> 
> they are from 2 different places, but I have put a deposit down on them both :crying:


It is do able, but alot of hard work.


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

i will try and get in touch and see if I can get my deposit back first on one of them, I thought I was doing the right thing getting 2 :nonod:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

ESAB said:


> i will try and get in touch and see if I can get my deposit back first on one of them, I thought I was doing the right thing getting 2 :nonod:


can i ask why you chose to get 2?


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

just that I work part time (will be taking time off) and didnt want to leave 1 alone in the house


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

ESAB said:


> just that I work part time (will be taking time off) and didnt want to leave 1 alone in the house


as long as you only leave the dog for 4 hours at a time, then 1 dog in the house will be fine (as long as you introduce time left slowly).


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

ESAB said:


> just that I work part time (will be taking time off) and didnt want to leave 1 alone in the house


My dog sometimes gets left alone, and he's perfectly happy on his own, i think he quite likes it because he's not supposed to sleep on the bed but when we're out thats what he does and thinks we don't know!


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Just think, when they get to the chewing stage there would be 2 of them to get into mischief! One puppy at a time is more enjoyable and less stressful for you. Puppies can be hard work. If you decide to go ahead with getting 2 I wish you luck and fun. The other thing is, not only will you have two puppies together, you are eventually going to have two oldies together. All the best whatever you do.


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

For the OP, I want to offer some straight-up empathy first.

I hear you are really wanting to do the right thing here, wanting to support your pup(s) and make sure they are feeling safe and secure. Am I getting that right?
And also that with all the advice to not get 2 puppies, you're worried about that initial choice in terms of the pup(s), plus the deposit money as well. Is some of that on the right track?
It sounds like a tough place to be right now...

Can I offer a personal experience and one idea that I'm hoping will be of help? 
One, I'm a first-time puppy owner though I'd had lots of adult dogs. I couldn't believe how much work the pup was from when I got him at 12 weeks until about 18 weeks. For the first few weeks, for example, I'd carry him outside (he'd not finished his immunizations yet) in the middle of the night at 3 am to wee. During the day, it was going outside every 2 hours, and I constantly had an eye and ear out for 'what is he chewing on now?'. There were a lot of accidents to clean up. Not to mention time spent training and the good stuff -- cuddling and playing. Actually, I didn't have as much cuddle time as I'd have liked with him because I was so spent with everything else. I thought I'd made a big mistake and was in tears with frustration one night. I'm a single person, so it was all on me, and 2 would have simply been impossible for me. One would have had to go back. 

Two, if you're wanting company for the pup, have you thought about getting an older rescue dog? You'd want to choose carefully and ideally know about the dog's background. But if you could find one that had come from a good, stable home, it might work out well for all involved. Or perhaps a cat -- sometimes they can be great friends with dogs.

Hope some of that is helpful.

All good wishes to you from 

Fyfer.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

please don't be too worried, your heart is in the right place wanting them to have company.
I'll tell you my experience.
I live with my mum and have been planning my golden retriever puppy for months. 3 days after she came home my bro and his oh came and lived with us and out of the blue went and bought a rhodesian ridgeback puppy. 
Now I assume and I am sorry if I am wrong but you are either a single woman or married with young children. The thing is I believe that unless you have another adult in the house who is going to be totally helpful and by that I think we can count out most husbands/boyfriends. There is no way that having two puppies in this household could have worked without their being 4 carers,
Someone mentioned earlier about the carrying of the pup, that is a good point, our pups sleep in our respective bedrooms and therefore have to be carried up and down the stairs, 
even just going to bed takes me 3 trips, i take my handbag/drink and stuff then another trip for Willow's things then finally Willow. Imagine having to do 6!
The constant playfighting is a problem, it drives me nuts!! Trust me puppies don't just have a nice little play together, and after 3 weeks of watching and worrying about all the teeth and claws going everywhere it gets real old!, as well as getting them to bond with you more. We are fortunate that because they effectively the puppies have two diff families the bonding with their respective 'owners' is not so bad.
Another thing is the picking up bad habits, their seems to be lots of evidence that dogs are not really imitators but believe me when it comes to the bad things they do, Willow didn't jump on the sofas till she saw Samba doing it, Samba didn't bark until she saw Willow doing it.
It really honestly isn't even twice the work it is 3 maybe 4 times the work,
mu mum said its worse than having babies (at least they have nappies).

Whatever you decide to do I wish you the very best of luck.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> ...make sure you have chosen a good breeder. *The fact that this breeder has let two puppies go to a first time dog-owner says to me this is not a good breeder.*


 ETA: there are 2 sellers, not one... but the sentiments still apply, i think. 

i am so very sorry, but i think some folks (the sellers! ) has taken advantage of U, as no-one with a brain + heart would sell 2 infant-dogs to a newbie! 
the brain would say _Novice!_ and the heart would say, _ the pups will not grow-up to be what they could have been, in a single-pup home... _ this was a truly unconscionable act, and if this were my family being so abused, the So-Called *breeders!* AKA _*sellers!*_ 
would be notified by the Sellers Act. :mad5: what beasts... 

7-pets post is Excellent!, and the many others who explain that One plus One does NOT equal 2 x the work, that is absolutely true. 
2 pups are also more likely to scream bloody-murder if later ONE needs to go somewhere, and #2 does Not... they become conjoined-sibs, its H***.

i would say choose One, demand *all!* the money, and raise merry Cain if it is not forthcoming. :blush2: such a shame, getting a pup is so happy, and this has definitely bruised the experience. 
don;t be too discouraged, they saw $$ when U walked in, hun. :nonod: and there are LOADS of great threads, posts, books, etc. 
this is an *enormous* site with wonderful info for any age - the 2 free PDF books are wonderful, especially for socialization and teaching a soft-mouth. Free Downloads | Dog Star Daily

come back with piccies, please!  
all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

I am not going to add any more, except to echo what has been said.

Please don't worry about one puppy on its own, it will get so much more from you, lots of games, attention and your time without having to share, which will not only be better for the puppy, but a lot easier on you too.

I hope you are able to sort something out and get your deposit back, it won't be easy to choose, but honestly it may feel bad now, but you would feel even worse in a few weeks when you are struggling to cope with two.

Best of luck and let us know how it goes.

Kate


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

All thank you so much for all your help, just wanted to say again though they were not from the same breeder re leashedforlife post.

I have sent a message to one of the breeders (Jack Russell) asking if I could have my deposit back as he still has more than enough time to sell her (shes only 5 weeks). So i'll see what he comes back with.

If not I dont want to be £40 out of pocket so if I have to take her i wll need to rehome her straight away before any bonding occurs, not ideal I know but its the only thing I can do, will update you when I hear something back.

It is a shame I cant have both as they are both gorgeous but when the time is right I'll look into getting a second.

Sooooooo glad I started this thread!!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

ESAB said:


> All thank you so much for all your help, just wanted to say again though they were not from the same breeder re leashedforlife post.
> 
> I have sent a message to one of the breeders (Jack Russell) asking if I could have my deposit back as he still has more than enough time to sell her (shes only 5 weeks). So i'll see what he comes back with.
> 
> ...


well done for deciding not to take two puppies, but even if you can't get £40 deposit back, isn't it better just to leave the money and the puppy for them to rehome? I can imagine that you'll get her home and not be able to part with her. rehoming a dog yourself can take many weeks, in which case you would have bonded with her.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

ESAB said:


> All thank you so much for all your help, just wanted to say again though they were not from the same breeder re leashedforlife post.
> 
> I have sent a message to one of the breeders (Jack Russell) asking if I could have my deposit back as he still has more than enough time to sell her (shes only 5 weeks). So i'll see what he comes back with.
> 
> ...


Rehoming isn't as easy as you think. By the time you've managed it - if you can - you'll probably have spent far more than £40 on food, jabs etc!


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> well done for deciding not to take two puppies, but even if you can't get £40 deposit back, isn't it better just to leave the money and the puppy for them to rehome? I can imagine that you'll get her home and not be able to part with her. rehoming a dog yourself can take many weeks, in which case you would have bonded with her.


Hopefully I'll manage to persuade him as she is still so young; I can completey see where you are coming from but I dont think I'll have a problem finding her a home she is gorgeous. I am completely stuck on the thought of having just the one as apart from reading all your posts I was researching it on the internet last night too! But i cant afford to loose £40 especially with getting my other one insured, vet checked, vaccinated etc.

I will take it one step at a time and wait for him to come back to me.


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

Colliepoodle said:


> Rehoming isn't as easy as you think. By the time you've managed it - if you can - you'll probably have spent far more than £40 on food, jabs etc!


Good point re extra food etc.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

ESAB said:


> Hopefully I'll manage to persuade him as she is still so young; I can completey see where you are coming from but I dont think I'll have a problem finding her a home she is gorgeous. I am completely stuck on the thought of having just the one as apart from reading all your posts I was researching it on the internet last night too! But i cant afford to loose £40 especially with getting my other one insured, vet checked, vaccinated etc.
> 
> I will take it one step at a time and wait for him to come back to me.


I suggest that if he won't return your deposit, you tell him exactly what you've said here because if he's got ANY conscience at all, there is no way he will let you have a puppy that you plan to rehome immediately.

Sorry but an animal shouldn't be passed from pillar to post so young, for the sake of 40 quid


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

I care about animals, its not as if I dont; I was just trying to think of the best thing to do


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

ESAB said:


> Hopefully I'll manage to persuade him as she is still so young; I can completey see where you are coming from but I dont think I'll have a problem finding her a home she is gorgeous. I am completely stuck on the thought of having just the one as apart from reading all your posts I was researching it on the internet last night too! But i cant afford to loose £40 especially with getting my other one insured, vet checked, vaccinated etc.
> 
> I will take it one step at a time and wait for him to come back to me.


If it helps don't think of it as loosing £40 which after all is a drop in the ocean when keeping a dog, think of it as saving the balance you still have to pay on the puppy, one lot of insurance you no longer have to pay, one set of innoculations you no longer have to pay, plus food,beds,collars and leads ect.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

My first thoughts on reading your post, was.... oh dear, not two puppies for a new owner.... it could possibly be a disaster waiting to happen... and you may have gotten soo bogged down by having to put in soo much work, that you would have been trying to return/rehome both

Hope you get your deposit back and the seller manages to find a good home for her.. Im sure he will.



ESAB said:


> Hopefully I'll manage to persuade him as she is still so young; I can completey see where you are coming from but I dont think I'll have a problem finding her a home she is gorgeous. I am completely stuck on the thought of having just the one as apart from reading all your posts I was researching it on the internet last night too! *But i cant afford to loose £40 especially with getting my other one insured, vet checked, vaccinated etc.*
> 
> I will take it one step at a time and wait for him to come back to me.


Just abit confused here.... I would have assumed you had the money set aside for these two puppies, which would have covered their insurance/vaccines etc ... and if you are now only rehoming one puppy, you have double the amount and cost shouldnt be an issue, especially not £40 as that is pretty much the cost of the vaccines you will be saving on ?

By your statement, it sounds like you wouldnt have been able to take on two puppies

(they cost more than you think btw  my purse is still trying to recover from Sailors first week lol)


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

hawksport said:


> If it helps don't think of it as loosing £40 which after all is a drop in the ocean when keeping a dog, think of it as saving the balance you still have to pay on the puppy, one lot of insurance you no longer have to pay, one set of innoculations you no longer have to pay, plus food,beds,collars and leads ect.


Like that positive thought


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

sailor said:


> My first thoughts on reading your post, was.... oh dear, not two puppies for a new owner.... it could possibly be a disaster waiting to happen... and you may have gotten soo bogged down by having to put in soo much work, that you would have been trying to return/rehome both
> 
> Hope you get your deposit back and the seller manages to find a good home for her.. Im sure he will.
> 
> ...


I could have afforded 2 pups or i wouldnt have even thought about it; i realise how my statement came accross i just didnt fancy "throwing away" £40


----------



## Wyndham (Feb 5, 2010)

hey, after my first week with colin, a 12 week old beagle i would definatly have to agree with what ever one has said - dont get two! it has been SO much hard work, i havent slept, my bank account is empty, my house is ruined and its rented so my bond has disappeared. Having just one puppy has been hard enough, the thought of two actually makes me shake a bit! 

My advice re having just the one pup would be , much like everyone else has said. Outside loads for wee's and poops, loads of praise when they do, ignore when its inside the house - its your fault if they do it in the house not theirs. Colins only has 3 accidents in a week inside the house - pretty chuffed with that! Get training straight away, colin loves his clicker training sesssions, it tired him out and keeps him interested . Dont be inpatient with it - he seems to almost learn in his sleep and even if he didnt get it the day before, the next day he gets it straight away! No newspapers, alpha rolls etc - i have had to use "NO" and time outs for chewing on my sofa but nothing else required. And finally - bite inhabition - read up on this and get working on it straight away, after shredded hands and a night reading lots of threads on here and articles etc - i finally got it and he has been much better and my hands dont look like they have gone through a blender!

Good luck with your pup......singluar


----------



## harriemac (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi all We're first time puppy owners and it's been a massive shock to the system - bit like having a new baby!! Cant imagine dealing with two!! Hanging in there with Bodie (our little beagle) All tips on stopping biting clothes, leash and hands welcomed..


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

You've had some great advice already. Most people who don't know us or our dogs think we're insane - we had two puppies within a week or each other, then four months later another two . However, my mum has had dogs her whole life and had the same situation before - she had three puppies years ago because they were going to be drowned. It's not something to be taken on lightly and is a lot of work - if you don't put the work in it can be chaos. Definately not for a first time owner. I think you'd be better suited to choosing one puppy and if you still want another one wait at least a year or two. Good luck with your puppy and whatever you choose to do  nicole xx


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

harriemac said:


> Hi all We're first time puppy owners and it's been a massive shock to the system - bit like having a new baby!! Cant imagine dealing with two!! Hanging in there with Bodie (our little beagle) All tips on stopping biting clothes, leash and hands welcomed..


Hi there...

We have had Basil for 4 weeks now and it has been hard work but nothing too horrendous - I think this is mainly due to the fact that I read just about every puppy related thread on here...here are a few that I read before puppy arrived which might help:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/9448-advice-buying-puppy.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/40429-cages.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/45772-help-nipping-pup.html

Also, if as I think someone else suggested, get reading 'The Perfect Puppy' by Gwen Bailey...it has become permanently attached to me these past four weeks! 

Really good luck to the OP...you won't regret just having just one pup. I know what you mean about the forty quid but you win some you lose some...and speaking from (limited) puppy experience, I would rather be forty quid down and be on top of things, than have it and be stressed to the max and not knowing which way is up!!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Wyndham said:


> ...my first week with colin, a 12-WO Beagle... [snip]... dont get two! it has been SO much *hard work, i havent slept, my bank account is empty, my house is ruined and its rented so my bond has disappeared.* Having just one puppy has been hard enough, the thought of two actually makes me shake a bit!


 yow, a baptism by fire, wyndy! 



> Outside loads for wee's and poops, loads of praise when they do, ignore when its inside the house - its your fault if they do it in the house not theirs. *Colins only has 3 accidents in a week inside the house - pretty chuffed with that! *


good on ya! :thumbup: rep for that! * >click!< * and virtual-choccies... 



> _Get training straight away,_ colin loves his clicker training sesssions, it tired him out and keeps him interested. Dont be impatient with it - *he seems to almost learn in his sleep... even if he didnt get it the day before, the next day he gets it straight away!*


yay! good for U, *> click! <* 
Access : Sleep-dependent memory consolidation : Nature 
sleep and memory consolidation - Google Scholar


> *No newspapers, alpha rolls etc -* i have had to use "NO" and time outs for chewing on my sofa but nothing else required. And finally - *bite inhibition - * read up on this and _get working on it straight away,_ after shredded hands and a night reading lots of threads on here and articles etc - _i finally got it and he has been much better and my hands dont look like they have gone through a blender!_


very cool! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
learning a soft-mouth is IMO a critical skill - bad mouth-manners kill more dogs in the USA than do traumas and contagious illness, 
as aggro (even when mislabeled or misinterpreted) gets dogs dead. :nonod: 
Good on You! :thumbsup: 


> Good luck with your pup... singular.


seconded, and many years of joy with Ur dog, too.  i cannot wait for pup-pix... 

all my best to *wyndy + Colin, *esab + her pending-puppy, 
--- terry


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok so here I am again lol!

I'm getting my little girl in a few weeks and getting everything I need, got a crate, lots of cheap blankets, collar & lead, toys, bowls and found an excellent local vets that specialise in discounted vaccinations and neutering/spayng.

Is there a link for a "shopping list for pup" or can people add what else I need.

Also need reccomendations for type of food and brands.

And last but not least pllllllleeeeeeaaaaasssssseeeeeee help me think of a name, its driving me and the other half insane lol :blush: I would add a pic but need the other halfs phone, she looks like a short chunky stumpy lab, but she is a jack russell x collie x westie :001_tt1:


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's a link to a Must Haves handout on my site that I give to clients.

For names: babynames.com

You must be reeeeeeeaaaaalllllly excited - best of luck :smile5:


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the links yes I'm sooooooooooo excited its driving me mad lol saw her yesterday an she is getting cuter every time I see her :001_tt1:


----------

